# buget problem.



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Im having a problem with what to buy. Im fairly new to fly fishing and only have a $40 Fluger combo from wall-mart. I have caught many bass and perch with it and I want to try my luck in the salt water. The only problem is that i dont want to spend $400+ for a setup I will only be using 4-5 times a year. What is a good rod and reel that will hold up to the salt that will cost around $300-$350? I would like brand names but if u have had luck with a Bass Pro/Cabelas brand then I will be delighted to hear.hwell:


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

redkiller99 said:


> Im having a problem with what to buy. Im fairly new to fly fishing and only have a $40 Fluger combo from wall-mart. I have caught many bass and perch with it and I want to try my luck in the salt water. The only problem is that i dont want to spend $400+ for a setup I will only be using 4-5 times a year. What is a good rod and reel that will hold up to the salt that will cost around $300-$350? I would like brand names but if u have had luck with a Bass Pro/Cabelas brand then I will be delighted to hear.hwell:


...Will be used for fishing off the jettys in port aransas and in the flats of south padre

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Look at TFO Lefty Khreh professional II for around $150 for rod. The Scientific Anglers Redfish line will be more expensive line but in the $80 range maybe less online. There some reels at Bass Pro and Orvis for $60 range. Maybe Fishing Tackle Unlimited may have some $60 reels also. I think Ross makes a low cost reel. Recommending 8 wt here.

This is near $300 and a setup I have.

I got a reel from Anglers Roost (online) shipped for $56.00 for 8 wt rod.

Joe


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

I started off with the same thing you did and then went up to a Redington Crosswater and will never do that again, but you go to Bass pro, you can get a World Wide Sportsman Deceiver rod and a White River fly shop Kingfisher reel. It comes with rio saltwater line and backing. The total cost for the setup is $220. This rod and reel was just introduced this year and is a big improvement from the other white river stuff. No, it is not the best combo in the world, but held up to an entire week in the surf in Florida and I caught a 10 pound snook on it. so far, there has been no problems with it. I have also used it to catch some decent bass in my neighborhood ponds.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Love the pic!

My sons were getting old enough to have a real interest in fly fishing so I put a "wanted" ad in the classifieds for 8wt kits a couple of years ago.

I was amazed at what we were offered. You can get some awesome deals this way. 

We really like the TFO line of rods at the low to medium price point, the Pro II is a really nice rod in this price point. Plus these guys bend over backwards if a rods breaks. Your fault/their fault they work it out quickly and cheaply.

Buy the best rod and line you can afford. Save on reels. If/when you get to go for the "biggies" you can buy a big $$ reel. Although reds & specks are great fighters they seldom "stress" a reel. There's some bargains on the low end Sage reels. the 1600 & 1800 have great drags for the money.

Buy as good a quality line as you can. SA & Rio make some great lines but these are in the $70ish range but worth it, trust me you'll enjoy casting more with a quality line.

Good luck,

Pete A.


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

How does the tfo HSR reel and the tfo lefty kreh signature rod in an 8 weight sound...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Not familiar with reel. Ask if it will stand up in saltwater. I have the TFO rod and like it. I still recommend the SA Redfish line and go with 8 wt. 

Joe


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

A low cost reel with a can of CorrosionX will last you a long time in Salt. Get Q-tips and make sure every nook and cranny of the reel has a very light coating and you'll do aok. Take the reel of the rod for cleaning every trip.

I'm a fan of the Pro II series. They are good casters and not too fast.

Here's a pic below of my youngest with his 8wt TFO pro II in Hopedale. The guide was a fan of the rod

Pete A.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*25 lbs on TFO pro II*

Got this 25 lb red from Hopedale in March of '13. On my TFO pro II

Joe


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

If you are close to Cabela's, consider the Cabela's Prestige Premier Reel in a 7/8? It is made by Lamson and is on sale for $50 right now.

As far as Rods, I think you can do okay with the Cabela's LSI or TLr Rods in an 8wt? They too are on Sale for right at and under $100.

With these set ups, you should be abale to completely outfit it with backing and line, including rod and reel, for under $200.


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies....I just stopped by Cabelas and they had a very helpful salesman who explained to me what reels were completely salt proof and why? He showed me a Cabelas reel that was made for them by Lamson and is $209 but also said that if I buy all the things from Cabelas at the same time the setup with the tfo professional series and the Cabelas reel will cost me $300 with SA redfish line through discounts...I'm set

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I think you made a good decision. You will enjoy the setup when you fish and that is big part of the equation.

Joe


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Rod- TFO or St. croix
Reel- Ross


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Forgot to mention......deerhunter5..I was seriously thinking about getting that deceiver, kingfisher combo but it is out of stock or backorderable in an 8 weight

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------

